# Wood Crib



## cyclone (Aug 18, 2008)

This is is a picture of one of the wood cribs I built.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## skinnykid (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought about building something like that. I think you inspired me for next year!
Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh- hey- that is pretty slick.  Here I was debating on whether or not to build a drying shed, and I didn't even think of something like that!

Would you be unloading it from the other side?  I ask because of the roof slope.  Of course, I could be thinking that way because of all the snow we had in our area last year.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## the_dude (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  I think you inspired me as well!  Looks very nice.


----------



## bebopin (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice!  I am also now thinking of one like that.


----------



## Randyb (Aug 20, 2008)

Murry,

How much would you estimate you've invested in that, it looks like its pretty strong and will last a long time.  What are the dimensions for the storage area?


----------



## kevinlp (Aug 20, 2008)

Murry, nice job. Gives me more of an idea for my fall project. Would you mind posting a pic from the opposite side so I can see the roof construction.


----------



## bill*67 (Aug 20, 2008)

very nice! much like the other guys, you've inspired me to build two of them for myself. thanks for the idea!


----------



## woodburn (Aug 23, 2008)

I like how high up off the ground you have it.  That's key!


----------

